

Ask HN: would you pay to guarantee your app's first 1k users? - yannick

For HN readers who have launched (or are about to launch) web apps: how did you get the first set of users to start using the service?<p>Not everyone manages to get into techcrunch or win one of those startup competitions, which is often the way to 'seed' your first 1k users...<p>Would you pay, on a success basis, for a service to deliver you your application's first x users? Say, $1 per new registered user? If not, why not?
======
sheff
Having 1000 users who have been paid , or otherwise incentivized, to sign up
for a service means nothing really as they generally won't be the kinds of
early users you need. Plus, this model won't really work if what someone is
actually looking for is paying users.

A service to help entrepreneurs to market their web apps effectively so that
they reach their target audience/users, so that they sign up organically would
have a far better chance of success I think.

~~~
alsothings
This was exactly what I was thinking. I suspect (I don't know of any data on
this, but I'd love to see some) that there's a huge gap between users that
sign up to a new service because they hear about it somewhere and think, "hey,
that sounds neat, I want in first/I'd like to explore" and someone who's
simply been paid to setup an account. cf. grassroots
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grassroots>) v. astroturfing
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astroturfing>)

------
j_col
I'd pay. I've tried going the Google Adwords route with one of my sites, and
the return on investment was poor (definitely greater than $1 per sign-up),
while waiting for organic traffic to come from Google despite all the back-
links and SEO you can think is like waiting for your hair to go grey.

$1 per user (including them actually engaging with your site: adding a
profile, posting some basic content etc.) sounds like good value to kick-start
a new project.

------
AznHisoka
I find a very easy way to get your first X users if you don't care much
whether they are in your core target audience (but they should be in same
ballpark) is to do a giveaway for blogs with a decent-sized subscriber base.
Give away $20 Amazon gift card but to enter you must sign up for an account,
and do something. $20 for 50-100 users is in the realm of possibility.

The great thing about this is that it does 2 things: gives you those first X
users for social proof and it gives you a head start in SEO by building
"organic" links (though one might argue they're paid technically)

------
dirkdeman
It's not a bad idea, and I guess it depends on how much you would have to pay.
Although I can imagine that the engagement of 'bought' users is less, there is
also something called social proof. If your app attracts 1000 new users in the
first day/week it must be worth it, right?

As far as ethics go, I don't object to these kind of things. It would be
disturbing if you'd pay users for good reviews in the app store (which does
happen), but paying for new users which will maybe leave a review in the app
store, wether good or bad, is OK in my book.

------
alan_cx
Surely this is just another form of marketing, which people pour a lot of
money in to, for good, well known reasons. So, I guess one would want some
data on how well paying for users actually works, compared to $1000 worth of
decent targeted advertising, or whatever.

~~~
yannick
it would be users from a list of self-described 'early adopters', the type of
people who love the internet and startups and are eager to try something new.

------
hashbo
Great idea, get apps out of the ghetto!

